# STATINS...



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Right. I've been on these for several years now...I have hereditary high cholesterol which has been reduced by this medication but, I have decided today, that is is time to stop taking them.

The issue is muscle pain and, more directly, severe cramping. I've had this for some time now but it has been getting progressively worse. I know suffer severe cramps in my legs as I sleep, in my pecs as I stretch and in my forearms as I perform many everyday movements. Things have got to the stage where I get cramps washing my face ffs...

Seen my GP who has suggested a reduced dose, but, apparently, it can take several weeks for doses to decline in the body and I can't carry on like this. It's not just training that is affected but basic, everyday activities.

I have started taking larger doses of Q10 and D3 in an attempt to ease the situation.

I understand that statins won't be a med much used on UK-M but any imput from anyone with any experience of this would be appreciated. Cheers.

@hackskii @dtlv etc...


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't know anything about statins but I get epic cramp.

I find electrolytes, taurine and Indian Toni water stop them dead.

Hope that helps mate as cramps can be baddddd


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> I don't know anything about statins but I get epic cramp.
> 
> I find electrolytes, taurine and Indian Toni water stop them dead.
> 
> Hope that helps mate as cramps can be baddddd


Cheers mate. Unfortunately I've tried all the conventional methods without success. It appears I may just have to sit it out until the statins have cleared my system...


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah cramping and muscle pain is a noted side from statins in some people, and this being the case there's nothing you can do other than wait it out until the active levels of the statin in your system is reduced. Am not a fan of statins personally, and think the science behind them is misrepresented to encourage wider use than is truly necessary at a clinical level (statistically, dietary changes are way more effective than taking statins for reducing CV risk for example, but not enough emphasis is placed on the effect of diet even where it is discussed IMO - basically I think they are over prescribed whilst more effective methods for reducing risk are under emphasised). I'll leave that for now though - is a rant I don't want to get into!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

My mother was on them & they gave her alot of muscle pain & fatigue. You must take COQ10 with them though, imo I should add.

What is your Chol level?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

dtlv said:


> Yeah cramping and muscle pain is a noted side from statins in some people, and this being the case there's nothing you can do other than wait it out until the active levels of the statin in your system is reduced. Am not a fan of statins personally, and think the science behind them is misrepresented to encourage wider use than is truly necessary at a clinical level (statistically, dietary changes are way more effective than taking statins for reducing CV risk for example, but not enough emphasis is placed on the effect of diet even where it is discussed IMO - basically I think they are over prescribed whilst more effective methods for reducing risk are under emphasised). I'll leave that for now though - is a rant I don't want to get into!





latblaster said:


> My mother was on them & they gave her alot of muscle pain & fatigue. You must take COQ10 with them though, imo I should add.
> 
> What is your Chol level?


My level now is 3.8. When put on statins many years back it was 8.2. I do take Q10 And extra D3.

I have hereditary cholesterol. Both my parents had levels over 10.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Don't know much about them personally but if they really are helping you besides the cramps, I'd be inclined to come off completely until the cramps subside and then go back onto a lower dose and see how you get on.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Elvis82 said:


> Don't know much about them personally but if they really are helping you besides the cramps, I'd be inclined to come off completely until the cramps subside and then go back onto a lower dose and see how you get on.


The cramps will not subside. They have gradually got worse over the years. I've been referred to a specialist so will not be taking any more until I've talked to him/her...


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Mingster said:


> The cramps will not subside. They have gradually got worse over the years. I've been referred to a specialist so will not be taking any more until I've talked to him/her...


Have to see how you get on then mate, best of luck with it.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Mingster said:


> My level now is 3.8. When put on statins many years back it was 8.2. I do take Q10 And extra D3.
> 
> I have hereditary cholesterol. Both my parents had levels over 10.


Ah ok, you have familial issues. Do you just take statins alone or in combo with a CAI (cholesterol absorption inhibitor)? If you get sides from statins alone then a much lower dose statin with something like ezetrol, as well as the fairly vital low long chain fatty acid diet is probably a good option to look at IMO.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

dtlv said:


> Ah ok, you have familial issues. Do you just take statins alone or in combo with a CAI (cholesterol absorption inhibitor)? If you get sides from statins alone then a much lower dose statin with something like ezetrol, as well as the fairly vital low long chain fatty acid diet is probably a good option to look at IMO.


Yes, this was mentioned at my last visit mate. I do take stains as a single med.

Tried to train today but my quads were far too painful. Getting to the point where it is affecting my work too. I'm just planning on stopping taking them completely until something else is put into place I reckon...


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Yes, this was mentioned at my last visit mate. I do take stains as a single med.
> 
> Tried to train today but my quads were far too painful. Getting to the point where it is affecting my work too. I'm just planning on stopping taking them completely until something else is put into place I reckon...


Be tight on your diet if you do suddenly discontinue. From what I've read (IIRC) there can be a nasty cholesterol rebound from sudden discontinuation of certain statins where LDL levels suddenly surge to levels much higher than pre-statin for a while - I can't remember which ones off the top of my head, but with some of them there's a possible problem there. Which one are you on? Let me know and I'll do some research later.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

dtlv said:


> Be tight on your diet if you do suddenly discontinue. From what I've read (IIRC) there can be a nasty cholesterol rebound from sudden discontinuation of certain statins where LDL levels suddenly surge to levels much higher than pre-statin for a while - I can't remember which ones off the top of my head, but with some of them there's a possible problem there. Which one are you on? Let me know and I'll do some research later.


I'm on atorvastatin atm mate...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

TBH I seem to be suffering from a few of these symptoms lol...

http://www.peoplespharmacy.com/2012/10/29/atorvastatin-lipitor-side-effectss-complications/

My memory has been sh1te of late and my latest bloods have revealed an increase in sugar levels...


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Are you changing anything in your diet to help?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Smoog said:


> Are you changing anything in your diet to help?


It's familial mate. I've been on statins for many years. My diet/exercise are fine and always have been tbh


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Smoog said:


> Are you changing anything in your diet to help?


I think what has happened is that my prescribed doses have been too high for too long and that the levels in my system have probably built up beyond my body's capabilities to process. I tried to get my doses lowered by my last GP but he was less than helpful over a number of matters. I now have a much better GP but had never considered approaching him over this issue. I have done so now and he has been very helpful to be fair...


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Never been a fan of statins, too many people using them as a band aid for a poor diet, not in your case of course.

You could perhaps look at serrapeptide and nattokinase, both are complimentary.

Anyway many have reported better cholesterol, lower bp amongst many other benefits, clears out any arterial plaque which im sure would be a big relief.

I've only just started it, and already im noticing my carpal tunnel is much reduced, along with any aches and pains, especially my frozen shoulder.

It's early days but so far it's promising, you have to follow directions when taking of course.

http://www.iherb.com/product-reviews/Doctor-s-Best-Best-Serrapeptase-90-Veggie-Caps/4467/?p=1

http://www.iherb.com/Now-Foods-Nattokinase-100-mg-120-Vcaps/11904

As for cramps, id stay well clear of tonic water/quinine as that'll eventually bring on massive stomach cramping, least it did with me.

Electrolytes and taurine are your best bet here, mp electrolyte plus tabs are great.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Mingster said:


> TBH I seem to be suffering from a few of these symptoms lol...
> 
> http://www.peoplespharmacy.com/2012/10/29/atorvastatin-lipitor-side-effectss-complications/
> 
> My memory has been sh1te of late and my latest bloods have revealed an increase in sugar levels...


Peoples pharmacy has natty remidies and I thought I was the only one who read those, and they are from the states.

Bioslife2 is an awesome product that uses soluble fiber like apple pectin, and this stuff works super good, its not cheap but works awesome.

Statins are a nasty drug, and they have been lowering the cholesterol guidelines for the last 10 years, this encompasses many more people than it used to, now statins are the number 1 scripted med in the USA.

Using some pretty bad logic fueled by the big pharmacy to pimp this products to the doctors.

They wanted me on them I said no, and not no but hell no.

Doc got upset with me and I told him that no where my cholesterol was I would never take a statin.

Fish oils and bioslife2 would be my direction I would take.

My buddy was on bioslife after his doc wanted to put him on statins.

He went back 2 months later and the doc said "what ever you are doing keep doing it as I cant lower your cholesterol as good as you did with drugs."

Works as good as statins for lowering LDL's, yet 3 times better raising HDL's

Here is a little read: http://www.bioslife.com/science_statin_vs_bioslife.html

Fish oils, and bioslife.

Another benefit, you will be more insulin sensitive too.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fish oils all the way mate,as I said I use 10g daily,,,,all good here.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Have had a full week off statins now - I've had to wait for my new supply - and have had no major, and only a couple of minor cramps over the past two days. Coincidence? I don't think so. Finally picked up my new supply yesterday. They are a lower dosage, prescribed by my GP, but have no plans on taking them at this point. I already take 4g of fish oils daily but, as @biglbs suggests, I will up my dose and try out a couple of other items.

I'm due my 12 monthly major bloods in a little over a week so will await the outcome of these before I reassess the situation. They are coming a little early for them to be conclusive but that can't be helped. I can get bloods done at any time due to my trt treatment so I'll book some more for a couple of months hence and we'll see where things stand then.

Thanks for all the comments guys.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good luck buddy.

Also I was talking to a fella at bookers today,he has same problems can barely function,only since going on statins!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Good luck buddy.
> 
> Also I was talking to a fella at bookers today,he has same problems can barely function,only since going on statins!


Funnily enough I had a 1000 1g capsules of fish oil delivered on Friday lol. Usually get 1 of these a year, May have to up that to 3


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Funnily enough I had a 1000 1g capsules of fish oil delivered on Friday lol. Usually get 1 of these a year, May have to up that to 3


I just ordered more too,you reminded me pmsl


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I think that Pharma is also trying hard to get Statins as an OTC as well, which will boost their profits even more.

Then later, another compound will be produced to counter the side effects.

But then I'm sure that many people will merely dismiss this as a daft conspiracy theory....

Further: Just looked this up, I didn't appreciate that low dose Statins are already available.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

i have been on them for a year or so i do get the odd cramp but nothing major .i hope the lower dose works for you mate


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Just a quick update...

Around the 4 week mark since I discontinued the statins and no major cramps for the past 10 days and no minor ones for a week. Cholesterol has risen mind you lol...


----------

